# new in torino



## hannah24 (Feb 24, 2011)

hi i am hannah, i have been living in torino for 2 months now and still have not made any new friends. i work as a private nanny and work long days so only really get the chance to go in to the center of torino on the weekend to try to meet new people. if you are in a similar position please feel free to contact me


----------



## samanthaburke (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Hannah!
I live in Torino too (I'm a teacher) and would love to meet up sometime if you fancy it?


----------



## hannah24 (Feb 24, 2011)

hi where in torino do you live? my web address is [email protected] if you wanna send me your number then we can arrange a meet up, possibly lunch?


----------

